# Please help me decide on a gun



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I am debating the following guns for turkey hunting:

Stoeger 2000 M Camo with pistol grip, 24" $525 (new).
Franchi I-12 camo with 28" $650 (new)
Winchester Super X2 used $475 (from a very gracious OGF member if he decides to sell it for that)

I am open to all suggestions including new guns or price on existing.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

X2 or the Franchi


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

King, hey neighbor, I live 2 minutes from N.A. Any reason for your picks, like a bad experience with the Stoger? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

The Super X2

If you don't buy it, send it to me and I will! lol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

heya, im actually in johnstown now, right north of 37 off 62!

nothing bad with the stoeger, actually have heard great reviews. but i know the x2 is field proven along with the franchi


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

To be honest with you I have heard mixed reviews on the Stoeger, I have been interested in buying a Uplander for a couple years but have been kinda hesitant because of the reviews, do a search on here and use the keyword Stoeger and it should bring up my thread on this subject, go to shotgun worlds website and they have a complete section dedicated to Stoegers, lots of good info there(got the link from huntohio.net) but some people love and rank them up there with the best, other people have had trouble with them, from what I understand the newer guns are lots better.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

As long as it is full choke 12/20 gauge, it will do on turkeys.
a new single shot will run about 100.00


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I've owned a SX2(two of them) for quite a few yrs. now. You will not go wrong with it. 475 is about the going price for a used one in fair condition. Being a waterfowler mine have seen Heck and back. never failed.

I can't say I personally know anything about the other two, but Hands down out of the three... SX2.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Id go with the Winchester if I could get it at that price. 
Benelli Novas are great guns for the price. You can get them used for around 300. 3 1/2 inch is a Turkey destroyer. I tried selling on here a while back and no takers. Glad I still have it. Turkey seasons coming fast.


----------



## longbeards (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello,
I have a good bit of experence with all 3 guns mentioned. I am a long time turkey hunter and the guns I own, I do so for hunting turkey.

I own a Benelli M1 and would rate it as the best shotgun I have ever had the pleasure of owning. It shoots a super tight pattern shooting Win HVs, over 93% of the pattern in a 40inch circle at 40 yds with a Balisic Specialty Tube.

I have used the Benelli Nova and I just dont like the feel of them,,they rattle when you handle them,,not tight enough for me...

I purchased a Stoeger Auto last fall for son no 2 as a Birthday gift. Though it is made off the Benelli Paten, it is not near the gun the Benelli is. The first one I purchased him fired 2 shots when the trigger was pulled ONCE...They made it good and sent him a new one witht the pistol stock, he has had zero problems with it. Less then half the money of the Benelli, and a good gun for the price.

I turkey hunt 2 or 3 different states each spring with a life long friend and turkey hunter. He shoots the Browing, 3.5 Gold and he has had great luck with it. He is a little taller then I, and I find the stock just a little long for shooting sitting down,,BUT, the gun has preformed flawlessly for him..

Just My Thoughts,
longbeards


----------



## kruggiesr (Mar 19, 2008)

When I purchase any guns, I go by what I can afford at that time, and mostly how comfortable it feels when handling the gun. I myself I have a Remington 870 with a Turkey Choke. KEEP SHOOTING


----------

